# The best detailing bag?



## casti (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,
I'm looking for 2 bags: One for the the bottles and other for my Rupes Bigfoot, pads and compounds.
I saw this: AF Detailing Kit, Dodo Juice Cube and other from Dodo

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KIB1-Det...688399&hash=item33db8af5aa:g:TkUAAOSwdjdaCZ2D

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BARGAIN-...937905&hash=item1e875e29b5:g:78gAAMXQlgtTA9Hk

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BUY-1-GE...031826?hash=item2a2f4a67d2:g:SY8AAOSwTQtZ9ijJ

What do you think?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

The auto finesse bag is really nice. i have one and the compartments can store bottles and various other items keeping them separated. the dodo carry bag is expensive. If you have a JTF near you, they sell the same type of bag but in yellow and black for about £8 each.

JTF bag here: https://www.jtf.com/rolson-18-inch-yellow-black-tool-bag.html

Can be internet ordered also


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I have this https://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/product...63041822-Tool-Bag-Hard-Base-600-X-280-X-260Mm


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have 2 dodo bags
One of which is that last link

I really like the dodo bags
Very sturdy


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

What about the Rupes semi rigid bag expensive but holds my Bigfoot 15, Bigfoot 75e with 8 pads (100mm) + 4 (150mm) 4 x 250ml bottles of Rupes polish, a mini rotary 12v polisher +charger and still plenty of room for microfibres and a home made sun gun. :thumb:


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

I have 3 of the Dodo cubes, a Dodo Carry bag (The same as your last link for my polisher & Pads) and a AF bag.

All great bags. I link the ability to be able to change the interior hold size on the Dodo cubes, but I think I prefer the AF bag for usability.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

I just have one of these Stanley ones I got from the kids but another one on order as they get them free of charge from work. Second one will be for polisher and cloths. Comes in very handy due to its carry handle and many pockets.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Cant comment on the dodo cube but the hold-all style bag might be a bit smaller than you think. Similar bags can be had from tool places everywhere without the branding for less cash though.

I like but also don't like my Autofinesse "square" bag - it opens up like a clamshell which has its positives and negatives. They also do a really nice holdall type bag with loads of room in it but its about twice the price of those you've linked to from memory. I also have a dodo juice "tote" which is like a bigger version of what Lexus-ls200 posted a picture of which is quite good but perhaps a bit big. There are versions of that style of bag with top covers as well which might be worth a look.

To summarise, it depends on what you need it for really and how much stuff you have.

EDIT: This is the larger auto finesse "crew" bag. Note the bottle sizes quoted are auto finesse bottles as-sold with their triggers rather than bottles with canyon or tolco triggers (which is why I use a tote). It does seem a really well made bit of kit though.
https://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/crew-bag


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Peirre said:


> I have this https://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/product...63041822-Tool-Bag-Hard-Base-600-X-280-X-260Mm


+1 for the Silverline 263598 hard bottom tool bag
loads of pockets & divider


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I quite like the Pinnacle bag, difficult to obtain in the Uk at the moment and quite expensive but a well thought out bag.

https://www.autogeek.net/pinnacle-detail-tool--bag.html


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

JB052 said:


> I quite like the Pinnacle bag, difficult to obtain in the Uk at the moment and quite expensive but a well thought out bag.
> 
> https://www.autogeek.net/pinnacle-detail-tool--bag.html


There you go

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=806

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

